# anyone here got some billberry



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

anyone in northern ireland got some bilberry wheel cleaner that they could give me a sample off


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Nope sorry


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

BillyT said:


> anyone in northern ireland got some bilberry wheel cleaner that they could give me a sample off


Try the samples section:thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

its ok i ordered some instead


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

Did you get it locally or did oyu order it from a trader on here?

Like the reviews its getting, I'd be interested to hear what you think!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

kkh120 said:


> Did you get it locally or did oyu order it from a trader on here?
> 
> Like the reviews its getting, I'd be interested to hear what you think!


i have not had a chance to use it yet hope i can tomorrow if i get a decent day


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

i have some i could have given ya!


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

rosssei said:


> i have some i could have given ya!


@ rosssei

Could I get a sample of this from you? Don't mind paying a few quid, would just like to try it before I jump. I want to test it against some Megs APC that a friend uses.

Did you buy it locally or from one of the trders on the mainland?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Its awesone stuff  cheap too in comparison to some others!


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

bought it froma trader - gimme a shout were your based and ill drop some up while im in uni!


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

rosssei said:


> bought it froma trader - gimme a shout were your based and ill drop some up while im in uni!


Thanks for the offer, I managed to pick some up at the weekend. Joined the ranks of the fans!

Thanks again.:thumb:


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

where can this be bought locally?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

technics100 said:


> where can this be bought locally?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90823&highlight=valetpro:wave:


----------

